# Is this too good to be true? 10% discount CODE? Possibly good for Kegerator Purchase



## KegLand-com-au (30/1/18)

Hey guys,

I am not sure if you guys are aware of this but i just noticed but it seems that eBay have a special offer of 10% off at the moment. 

The offer seems to be for goods up to $500.

All you have to do is use the discount code AWESOME.

This seems too good to be true.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (30/1/18)

I honestly can't work out why ebay is doing this. They would definitely be losing money. Ebay/Paypal charge under 10% for the listing/transaction fees so they would actually be having to absorb some of the cost for the sale.

So lets say that you wanted to purchase a Kegerator you can see the prices that we are offering are:

$525.00 - Double tap with Intertap SS taps
$555.00 - Triple tap with Intertap SS taps
$499.95 - Single tap with Intertap SS taps

http://stores.ebay.com.au/kegland-com-au?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

So if you take 10% off these prices you will be basically getting the Kegerator at cost price so I can say that this is an incredibly good deal for anyone purchasing anyting on ebay.

I dont normally like to push customers to go to ebay but this is an extremely good deal. My eyes are literally popping out of my head.


----------



## Parks (30/1/18)

Also lol @ the terms.

*Max disc $500 which is the discount on a $5000 item.


----------



## sourdawg (30/1/18)

Code doesn't work, could be targeted or not yet ready?


----------



## Red Baron (30/1/18)

Works for me if you follow the instructions of being registered and proceeding to checkout through your shopping cart.

Thanks for the tip @KegLand-com-au I've been looking at a 6kg gas bottle, and this makes it even sweeter!
Cheers,
RB

edit- tagged


----------



## KegLand-com-au (30/1/18)

I am pretty sure it works as we had a customer purchase a kegerator like this today and they told us about it. The kegrator has already been paid for and will be shipped tomorrow.

The best bit about this discount is that merchants like us dont foot the bill for the 10% off. The discount is absorbed by ebay.


----------



## sourdawg (30/1/18)

Must be targeted as I am unable to use it. Thanks for the heads up though


----------



## stewy (30/1/18)

KegLand-com-au said:


> I am pretty sure it works as we had a customer purchase a kegerator like this today and they told us about it. The kegrator has already been paid for and will be shipped tomorrow.
> 
> The best bit about this discount is that merchants like us dont foot the bill for the 10% off. The discount is absorbed by ebay.



Ebay run this promotion very frequently. The retailers love it as they get the full price & Ebay passes the discount. 
I recently picked up a Weber Family Q delivered for $612.50. You rarely see them discounted off RRP at all. Usually have to pay 720-750


----------



## niftinev (30/1/18)

Didn't work for me. If it had i would've bought one


----------



## KegLand-com-au (30/1/18)

niftinev said:


> Didn't work for me. If it had i would've bought one




Did you guys follow the instructions as per the link here:
https://www.ebay.com.au/rpp/yours?_trkparms=&clkid=1470320186652322115


----------



## KegLand-com-au (30/1/18)

When i just tried then it is still working for me. You have to say AWESOME in capital letters.

Also you guys are in Australia right? You need to be on the Australian ebay site for this to work.

I have attached a screen shot to show you:






As you can see from the screen shot the kegerators are normally $525 for a double tap but you get $52.50 off. So the discount is definitely still getting applied when i do it.


----------



## AzZa13b (30/1/18)

They did it in October as well, I got 20% of an already discounted $5k television. Paid online and walked into the major retailer the next day to pick it up. 

Times must be tough for eBay.


----------



## Gout (30/1/18)

Not working for me either, ebay.au

tried on PC and Phone app


----------



## Dazza88 (30/1/18)

Awesome worked for me.


----------



## niftinev (31/1/18)

KegLand-com-au said:


> Did you guys follow the instructions as per the link here:
> https://www.ebay.com.au/rpp/yours?_trkparms=&clkid=1470320186652322115



Na mate doesn't work for everyone!


----------



## find_another_slave (31/1/18)

The word is that it doesn't work for you if you've used a discount code in the last 6-12 months. My account can't access it. My wifes however...


----------



## Droopy Brew (31/1/18)

Worked for me.

2.6kg CO2 cylinder on the way- beauty.


----------



## jibba02 (31/1/18)

No good here


----------



## KegLand-com-au (6/2/18)

Well it's a shame you guys can't all get the code to work.

The cylinders are quite cheap on our website www.kegland.com.au at the moment anyway. We probably cant continue to sell at this price forever so we will almost certainly have to increase the price in the future.


----------



## DU99 (6/2/18)

how do we return the CO2 bottles when empty at what is the cost


----------



## KegLand-com-au (6/2/18)

DU99 said:


> how do we return the CO2 bottles when empty at what is the cost



Where abouts are you located?


----------



## meathead (6/2/18)

.


----------



## pat_00 (7/2/18)

Shouldn't this be in the commercial section?


----------

